# Help! Installing Double Din JVC stereo in MKIV GTI



## Blizaga (May 26, 2008)

Well, like I said, I have a 2004 MKIV GTI with the monsoon double din.
I bought a JVC KW AVX710 double din stereo/dvd player. 
I the wiring harness from scosche, and the VW stereo removal tools.
The JVC fits in the double din when I removed the monsoon unit, but it is not flush.
Do I need the stereo install kit to make this work? I know it's a stupid question, but they are the same size so I figured it would slide in no problem.
















I've installed single dins over a dozen times, but those you almost always need the install kit to take up the extra space from a stock unit. This is my first double din install.









Help and positive comments are welcome








If you are going to bash me or call me an idiot, save yourself some time and close your browser instead.
Thanks!


_Modified by Blizaga at 3:19 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Help! Installing Double Din JVC stereo in MKIV GTI (Blizaga)*

you need to remove the rear support of the stock stereo. Look in the opening, you'll see it. It's really simple, and the support is not really needed


----------



## Blizaga (May 26, 2008)

Well I wired everything and it all works. Except I called Scosche and apparently I need a harness with CAN on it. And that costs 129$. It is different for the monsoon I guess? 
Also... When I pull my keys out, the stereo does not go off. I have to actually turn the power off to the receiver. Is this because of the wiring harness? I know everything is wired correctly.

The part # for the scosche harness is VW07SR
Looks like this










_Modified by Blizaga at 5:09 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Blizaga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blizaga* »_Well I wired everything and it all works. Except I called Scosche and apparently I need a harness with CAN on it. And that costs 129$. It is different for the monsoon I guess? 
*Wrong. Monsoon and premium V share the same wire harness. You don't need the CAN harness, the regular 10/20$ one from scoche is fine. * 
Also... When I pull my keys out, the stereo does not go off. I have to actually turn the power off to the receiver. Is this because of the wiring harness? I know everything is wired correctly.

*This is because it isn't wired correctly!! Switched power HAS to come from an external source other than the stock wire harness. The OEM radio uses the diagnostic system of the car to turn the radio on and dim the display. You can get switched power from the 75x terminal or the key sense wire.* 
_Modified by Blizaga at 5:09 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Blizaga (May 26, 2008)

Where are these two wires at that I can tap off of? I assumed that the wire that said "Accessory 12v" on my JVC, and the new wire harness would do it. I also tried taking a wire from the seat heater fuse to the 12v acc. and that didnt work either.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Blizaga)*

75x is a distribution block under the dash - best spot. Key sense wire is higher up in the steering column, and will act like the stock radio and only shut off when the key is removed


----------



## The Architect (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Help! Installing Double Din JVC stereo in MKIV GTI (Blizaga)*

How did this work out for you? I want to install the same radio in an '03 GLI.
CF is feeding me some line that a DD unit won't fit.


----------



## Pinball9818 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Help! Installing Double Din JVC stereo in MKIV GTI (The Architect)*

me too...crutchfield rep said "no matter what it will NOT fit"...
i have AlREADY cut out the rear supports in my car.


----------

